# Membership Question



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

I have just recieved issue 7 of mag and its great  .

My membership is about to lapse and I recall we get 4 issues per year. Can someone confirm if our membership is extended to await issue 8 or we have missed one this year. I have been a member from day one.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The membership covers

1 year or 4 copies of absoluTTe
2 years or 8 copies of absoluTTe
etc

Whichever comes last  So yes, you will receive A8 before your membership lapses 

The database is mid change, but shortly everyone can see their membership expiry in terms of which is their last issue


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Nutts!

See you at Gaydon.

Regards

Steve


----------

